# Additional Category to "More Foods"



## CraigC (May 16, 2017)

Can you add a sub forum for Charcuterie and Sausage Making? I'm at a lose to where I should post my Boudin, as it isn't smoked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2017)

I put in a notice to the PTB, those that can make the change!  Good Idea!


----------



## CraigC (May 16, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I put in a notice to the PTB, those that can make the change!  Good Idea!



Thanks!


----------



## Janet H (May 18, 2017)

great idea - this has been set up 

Charcuterie and Sausage Making - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## CraigC (May 18, 2017)

Janet H said:


> great idea - this has been set up
> 
> Charcuterie and Sausage Making - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums



Thanks!


----------

